# Medienhetze gegen Muslime!



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

*Bevor wild drauflosgeschrieben wird, bitte den kompletten Inhalt dieses Beitrages lesen.*

Polizeiaktion gegen Salafisten-Szene: Hausbesuch bei den Fanatikern - taz.de

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERJkdGxKkFM

Wer sich mal mit dem Thema Islam wirklich beschäftigt hat, der wird auch die genannte Gruppe DawaFFM aus Frankfurt am Main schonmal gehört haben die auch auf Youtube vertreten sind.



> Die Frankfurter DawaFFM um den Prediger Abdellatif Rouali befand sich schon länger im Visier der Sicherheitsbehörden. Die Gruppe war stark missionarisch aktiv, betrieb intensive Jugendarbeit, organisierte Fußballturniere und Grill-Events im Park. Laut Innenministerium erklärte sie andere Religionen für minderwertig und rief dazu auf, diese zu bekämpfen.



Sie betrieb, intensive Jugendarbeit, organisierte Fußballtuniere und Grill-"Events" im Park. Was ist daran verwerflich? Da kann ich nur meinen Kopf schütteln. Findet ihr es denn nicht gut wenn eure Mitbürger von den Straßen geholt werden, nicht mehr klauen, Leute schlagen oder erpressen? (Damit sind alle Mitbürger gemeint nicht nur die "nicht intigrierten" Ausländer)
Darf man in Deutschland kein Fußball mehr spielen wenn man Muslim ist? Nicht mal mehr grillen? Nachdem Motto: "Es könnte ja überall eine Bombe versteckt sein, sogar im Fußball." 


Ich finde durch diese Medienhetze wird nur das Zusammenleben in Deutschland weiter geschädigt. 



> Nach gewalttätigen Ausschreitungen von Salafisten in Solingen und Bonn im Mai 2012, bei denen mehrere Dutzend Polizisten verletzt wurden, war gegen DawaFFM bereits ein vereinsrechtliches Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet worden inklusive mehrerer Durchsuchungen.



Hier wird glaube ich die Gruppe "Millatu Ibrahim" mit DawaFFM verwechselt, welche nur den Propheten Muhammad (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) schützen wollten. Wieso werden Muslime nicht einfach wie alle anderen Religionen behandelt? Stattdessen wird nur noch gehetzt, so wie es die Juden damals durchleben mussten.
Und damit kommen wir auch schon zum nächsten Punkt.



> Die salafistische Szene gilt als die am dynamischsten wachsende ultraorthodoxe Strömung innerhalb des Islam. In der BRD macht sie mit je nach Schätzung zwischen 3.000 und 5.000 Anhängern allerdings nur einen verschwindend geringen Anteil der muslimischen Bevölkerung aus. Die Salafisten orientieren sich an einer stark idealisierte Frühzeit des Islam und predigen eine wortgetreue Ausrichtung an Koran und Sunna. Sie unterteilen die Menschen strikt in Gläubige und Ungläubige, lehnen die Demokratie und alle „von Menschen gemachten“ Gesetze wie das Grundgesetz ab.



Ich selber bin vor ca. einanhalb Jahren zum Islam konvertiert, stamme aus der Türkei. Ich bin konvertiert aus Überzeugung nicht weil ich terorristische Ziele verfolge, welche auch kein aufrichtiger Muslim verfolgt.

In dem Ausschnitt wird gesagt: 





> Sie unterteilen die Menschen strikt in Gläubige und Ungläubige


Ist die Ironie daran nicht, dass nur zwischen Radikalen Muslimen und "normalen" Muslimen unterteilt wird?


> allerdings nur einen verschwindend geringen Anteil der muslimischen Bevölkerung aus


Ein Muslim ist und bleibt ein Muslim. Kein Muslim nennt sich Salafist und kein Muslim steigt aus dem Islam aus und wird Salafist. 


> lehnen die Demokratie und alle „von Menschen gemachten“ Gesetze wie das Grundgesetz ab.


Ich bin selbst Muslim und ich bin nicht vorbestraft, wie kann das sein? Ganz einfach, alles was im Grundgesetz verlangt wird, muss ein Muslim schon durch seine Religion einhalten und praktizieren, denn so verlangt es unser Schöpfer. Deshalb besteht auch nicht die Notwendigkeit einer Befürwortung der Demokratie. Solange ein Muslim seine Religion standhaft und aufrichtig praktiziert, wird er niemals gegen das Grundgesetz verstossen. 

*Hier wird noch einmal erklärt wieso Muslime überhaupt Salafisten genannt werden*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSei-grRqhw 

Ich weiß nicht was ihr euch unter einem Muslim vorstellt, aber Muslim bedeutet nichts anderes als Gottergebener Mensch. Auch dieser Mann ist ein Gottergebener: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo3fGo2Wz2A geworden. Das Video wurde jetzt nur zufällig ausgewählt. Es gibt hunderte Videos, von in Deutschland lebenden Menschen, die konvertieren. (Es betrifft jede Nation in jedem Land, nicht nur Deutsche in Deutschland.)

Ein weiteres Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zVEHgxJux4

Wie seht ihr das? Schenkt ihr den Medien euren glauben? Oder meint ihr die Medien sind da um zu manipulieren und Spannung aufzubauen in der Gesellschaft? 

p.s. ich hoffe die Moderatoren schließen dieses Thema nicht, weil Religion ja oft so ein heikles Thema ist in dieser Geselsschaft. Man kann auch sachlich diskutieren oder "aufgeklärt" werden.

An die Leute die interesse an einem Qur'an haben, können sich den hier kostenlos bestellen: www.hausdesqurans.de und werden ihn hoffentlich lesen. Aameen.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2013)

den medien glaube ich mittlerweile auch nichts mehr vorallem weil mein receiver abgeraucht ist , allerdings muss ich auch sagen das ich bei religionen generell keinen großen unterschied sehe ob christentum oder der islam am ende kommt es im großen und ganzen aufs selbe raus.
 hinzukommmt das die regeln der einzelnen religionen sich auch sehr ähnlich sind, deswegen versteh ich sowieso nicht warum sich die ganzen leute immer prügeln wegen den achso verschiedenen religionen und jeder glaubt seine wäre die beste von allen.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2013)

1. Ich bin den Thema Religion in einem Hardware Forum nicht sonderlich angetan. Das gehört hier einfach nicht zum Themenbereich und schon gar nicht in die Usernews.
2. Von mir aus kann jeder glauben was er möchte. Solang er andere Leute, vor allem die, die davon nichts wissen wollen, damit in Ruhe lässt.
3. Ich lese hier "Jugendarbeit" "Grundgesetz", usw.Wie genau sieht das denn aus im Bezug auf männlich/weiblich? Nicht das ich hier behaupten wollte das du dort eine krasse Trennung vornimmst, aber aus deiner Erzählung kann man nunmal nicht urteilen wie z.B. die Jugenarbeit und die Einhaltung des Grundgesetzes auf unsere weiblichen Mitbürger aussieht.
Daher frage ich nach.
4. Ich bin den Medien gegenüber generell eher vorsichtig eingestellt, nicht allein im Bezug auf den Islam. Das liegt daran, dass ich diverse Muslime kenne und mir daher auch selbst ein Bild machen kann, wenn auch kein Vollständiges.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> den medien glaube ich mittlerweile auch nichts mehr vorallem weil mein receiver abgeraucht ist , allerdings muss ich auch sagen das ich bei religionen generell keinen großen unterschied sehe ob christentum oder der islam am ende kommt es im großen und ganzen aufs selbe raus.
> hinzukommmt das die regeln der einzelnen religionen sich auch sehr ähnlich sind, deswegen versteh ich sowieso nicht warum sich die ganzen leute immer prügeln wegen den achso verschiedenen religionen und jeder glaubt seine wäre die beste von allen.


 
Ich kann dir zum Teil zustimmen, das Judentum, das Christentum und der Islam sind im Grunde genommen, die einzige Religion des einzigen allmächtigen Gottes. Es ist die Religion Abrahams und deshalbt nennt man sie auch Abrahimitische Religionen.

Prügeln sollte sich kein Gottergebener, sofern er nicht angegriffen wird und sich wehrt. Aber wenn du mehr Wissen hättest und auch wissen würdest was der Unterschied zwischen den Religionen ist, dann würdest du es auch besser verstehen, deswegen kann ich dir da nicht zustimmen.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. März 2013)

Das Thema wurde in das passende Unterforum verschoben. Die User-News sind nicht für diesen Themenkomplex vorgesehen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

Da die deutschen Medien eher Links einzuordnen sind sollte man ihnen in diesen Sachen glauben dürfen, von da kommst selten Kritik an Religion. Und in diesem Fall glaube ich ihnen, da es kein Grund gibt es nicht zu tun.

Und die taz ist links und hat keinerlei Hetze notwendig.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> 1. Ich bin den Thema Religion in einem Hardware Forum nicht sonderlich angetan. Das gehört hier einfach nicht zum Themenbereich und schon gar nicht in die Usernews.



In welches Themebereich gehört es dann? Das Thema ist grad wieder aktuell in den Nachrichten, deswegen habe ich auch die Videos verlinkt und es unter User-News gepostet. Hier wird auch über das Waffengesetz in den USA diskutiert..



GoldenMic schrieb:


> 2. Von mir aus kann jeder glauben was er möchte. Solang er andere Leute, vor allem die, die davon nichts wissen wollen, damit in Ruhe lässt.



Genau darum geht es doch. Die unwissenden zu warnen bzw. die Botschaft zu überbringen. Die Betonung liegt auf überbringen und warnen. Im Qur'an steht, dass es keinen Zwang in der Religion gibt. Das müsste auch so in der Bibel zu finden sein.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> 3. Ich lese hier "Jugendarbeit" "Grundgesetz", usw.Wie genau sieht das denn aus im Bezug auf männlich/weiblich? Nicht das ich hier behaupten wollte das du dort eine krasse Trennung vornimmst, aber aus deiner Erzählung kann man nunmal nicht urteilen wie z.B. die Jugenarbeit und die Einhaltung des Grundgesetzes auf unsere weiblichen Mitbürger aussieht.
> Daher frage ich nach.



Worauf willst du hinaus? Das gilt für weiblich wie männlich. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> 4. Ich bin den Medien gegenüber generell eher vorsichtig eingestellt, nicht allein im Bezug auf den Islam. Das liegt daran, dass ich diverse Muslime kenne und mir daher auch selbst ein Bild machen kann, wenn auch kein Vollständiges.


 
Stichwort: Zensierung.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Medien im Allgemeinen vieles manipulieren und falsch darstellen.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde in das passende Unterforum verschoben. Die User-News sind nicht für diesen Themenkomplex vorgesehen.


 
Jo, danke.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Da die deutschen Medien eher Links einzuordnen sind sollte man ihnen in diesen Sachen glauben dürfen, von da kommst selten Kritik an Religion. Und in diesem Fall glaube ich ihnen, da es kein Grund gibt es nicht zu tun.
> 
> Und die taz ist links und hat keinerlei Hetze notwendig.


 
Achso, weil die deutschen Medien eher Links sind, können die Medien also nicht verfälscht oder manipuliert sein. Und da die TAZ Links ist, sind sie glaubwürdig und betreiben auch keine Hetze. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch. Hoffe dass spiegelt nicht die Meinung der Gesellschaft wieder.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. März 2013)

Ich zitier mal sinngemäß Voler Pispers:

"Es ist mir egal ob die hier ein Kopftuch tragen müssen oder nicht, Religion war schon immer ein bisschen komisch!"

Persönliche Meinung: Es wird nie möglich sein, alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen, und wie man's macht, man macht's falsch! Mir persönlich geht sowas alles am Arsch vorbei, ich glaube weder an den einen noch an den anderen.

Du hast aber einen Teil aus dem ersten Abschnitt unkommentiert gelassen, das könnte man dir mal wieder (wie die deutschen so sind) als negativ anheften, undzwar: 


> Laut Innenministerium erklärte sie andere Religionen für minderwertig und rief dazu auf, diese zu bekämpfen.


Und sowas geht mal gar nicht, und das ist auch der Punkt, ab dem so eine, wie du es nennst "Hetze" für mich gerechtfertigt ist.

OT: Warum wird in letzter Zeit immer so ein politischer Müll in nem HARDWARE-FORUM gepostet?


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

Daniel von Schläger-Bande ins Koma getreten! Die ersten sechs Täter festgenommen, einer sitzt in U-Haft - Bremen - Bild.de
Man sieht mal wieder, wer hier was tut.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2013)

naja nur weil es eben ein paar spasten gibt heist das nicht das alle türken und muslime so sind außerdem sind die die sowas tun bestimmt nicht religiös und das hätten auch andere tun können die nicht türken sind .


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich zitier mal sinngemäß Voler Pispers:
> 
> "Es ist mir egal ob die hier ein Kopftuch tragen müssen oder nicht, Religion war schon immer ein bisschen komisch!"
> 
> ...


 
1. ist das kein politischer Müll, wenn es dir nicht passt, kannst du auch gerne weiter ziehen.

Die Stelle habe ich außer Acht gelassen, denn dafür bringen sie keine Beweise. Viele Äußerungen werden oft aus dem Kontext gerissen und dann wird gesagt, der und der hat gehetzt und ruft zum Kampf auf. Kein aufrichtiger Muslim hat eine andere Religion als minderwertig bezeichnet. Zu der Aussage: "erklärte sie andere Religionen für minderwertig" haben sie auch keine Beweise gebracht. Vorallem wer soll das gewesen sein laut Innenministerium?


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2013)

Ja, ich glaube daran, dass es religiöse Gruppen gibt, die über Jugendarbeit (schnappt sie euch, wenn sie noch jung sind) Jugendliche in ihre Reihen ziehen und missionieren und andere Religionen für minderwertig erklären.
Ist praktisch Standardvorgehensweise.
Religionsunabhängig.
Christliche Evangelikale machen das so, zig dubiose Sekten machen das so, und radikale muslimische Gruppen machen das so.
Und warum darf man das nicht kritisieren?
Weil solchen Gruppen nicht für "den" Islam stehen? 
Dann ist es Aufgabe der nichtradikalen Muslime, für Aufklärung zu sorgen und sich zu distanzieren - und zwar aktiv.
Beleidigt zu sein und über "Medienhetze" zu schimpfen, bringt nicht wirklich weiter und wirkt auch nicht so, als würde man die angeprangerten Praktiken (egal ob sie wirklich von der jeweilig beschuldigten Gruppe genutzt werden oder nicht) tatsächlich ablehnen.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Daniel von Schläger-Bande ins Koma getreten! Die ersten sechs Täter festgenommen, einer sitzt in U-Haft - Bremen - Bild.de
> Man sieht mal wieder, wer hier was tut.


 


> „Die fünf waren betrunken, pöbelten mich an.



Einem Muslim ist verboten einen Menschen zuschlagen. Einem Muslim ist verboten Alkohol zu trinken. Einem Muslim ist verboten zu pöbeln oder zu beleidigen. Nun beantworte dir selbst ob diese Menschen, möge Allah sie rechtleiten, Muslime waren die ihre Religion praktizieren und verstanden haben.

Vorallem ist Türke nicht gleich Muslim. Das Judentum, das Christentum und der Islam sind alle aus dem Nahen Osten.

p.s. turbosnake, bleib doch bitte sachlich.


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> naja nur weil es eben ein paar spasten gibt heist das nicht das alle türken und muslime so sind außerdem sind die die sowas tun bestimmt nicht religiös und das hätten auch andere tun können die nicht türken sind .


 Ist ja nicht der einzige Fall, in den Medien war auch der Fall von Jonny K. Auch das waren Türken.

Und die taz sprich auch recht eindeutig von SALAFISTEN ind denen von dir genannten Abschnitten.

Und was meinst du mit


> welche nur den Propheten Muhammad (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) schützen wollten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2013)

Ich nehme jetzt mal nur diesen einen Punkt von dir: " Wieso werden Muslime nicht einfach wie alle anderen Religionen behandelt?"

Ich hab keine Problem damit wenn alle Religionen gleich gestellt sind, aber ich hab zb. ein sehr großes Problem wenn Leute auf die Idee kommen eine Moschee neben eine Kirche zu bauen, passt einfach nicht in unser Stadtbild. Desweiteren nehmen sich etliche Muslime einfach sehr viel raus und nur weil die sich gerne als Opfer hinstellen hab ich sicher kein schlechtes Gewissen.

Aber schönens Wort "Medienhetze" muß ich schon sagen, da kommt wieder der Punkt mit der Opferrolle. Und für mich gehören die Slafisten genauso wie die NPD verboten. Aber stimmt immer gehts gegen die armen lieben und netten, wenn die ein Problem mit unserer Lebensweise haben sollen sie eben dort bleiben wo sie sind. Ich geh auch nicht in Länder wo ich Probleme mit deren Gesetze habe


Gewalt um die eigene Religion zu schützen? ist klar

So und noch eines dazu " intensive Jugendarbeit, organisierte Fußballtuniere und Grill-"Events" im Park"  sagt sicher alles
mfg


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht der einzige Fall, in den Medien war auch der Fall von Jonny K. Auch das waren Türken.
> 
> Und die taz sprich auch recht eindeutig von SALAFISTEN ind denen von dir genannten Abschnitten.
> 
> Und was meinst du mit


 
Kannst du jetzt bitte mal aufhören zu hetzen mit deiner Unwissenheit? Bleib sachlich und lies:

*Einem Muslim ist verboten einen Menschen zuschlagen. Einem Muslim ist verboten Alkohol zu trinken. Einem Muslim ist verboten zu pöbeln oder zu beleidigen. Nun beantworte dir selbst ob diese Menschen, möge Allah sie rechtleiten, Muslime waren die ihre Religion praktizieren und verstanden haben.

Vorallem ist Türke nicht gleich Muslim. Das Judentum, das Christentum und der Islam sind alle aus dem Nahen Osten.

p.s. turbosnake, bleib doch bitte sachlich.*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich nehme jetzt mal nur diesen einen Punkt von dir: " Wieso werden Muslime nicht einfach wie alle anderen Religionen behandelt?"
> 
> Ich hab keine Problem damit wenn alle Religionen gleich gestellt sind, aber ich hab zb. ein sehr großes Problem wenn Leute auf die Idee kommen eine Moschee neben eine Kirche zu bauen, passt einfach nicht in unser Stadtbild. Desweiteren nehmen sich etliche Muslime einfach sehr viel raus und nur weil die sich gerne als Opfer hinstellen hab ich sicher kein schlechtes Gewissen.
> 
> ...


 
Kannst du dich nicht sachlich äußern? Salafisten ist allerdings ein erfundenes Märchenwort was du nicht mal erklären kannst. Medienhetze hingegen ist bewiesen, wie man sieht. Du bist z.B. das Produkt der Medienhetze. Hättest du meinen ersten Satz aus dem Beitrag gelesen würdest du nicht so stumpf antworten.



> So und noch eines dazu " intensive Jugendarbeit, organisierte Fußballtuniere und Grill-"Events" im Park"  sagt sicher alles
> mfg



Das hat die TAZ geschrieben, über die Info's des Innenministerium. "sagt sicher alles"?  Was sagt das sicher alles?


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

Auf meine Frage antwortest du nicht?

99% der Türken sind Muslime, also kann man  das praktisch gleichsetzen.

Und ziemlich viel Literatur für ein 'Märchenwort'
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salafisten


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2013)

> Die  Frankfurter DawaFFM um den Prediger Abdellatif Rouali befand sich schon  länger im Visier der Sicherheitsbehörden. Die Gruppe war stark  missionarisch aktiv, betrieb intensive Jugendarbeit, organisierte  Fußballturniere und Grill-Events im Park. Laut Innenministerium erklärte  sie andere Religionen für minderwertig und rief dazu auf, diese zu  bekämpfen.
> 
> 
> Sie betrieb, intensive Jugendarbeit, organisierte  Fußballtuniere und Grill-"Events" im Park. Was ist daran verwerflich?  Da kann ich nur meinen Kopf schütteln. Findet ihr es denn nicht gut wenn  eure Mitbürger von den Straßen geholt werden, nicht mehr klauen, Leute  schlagen oder erpressen? (Damit sind alle Mitbürger gemeint nicht nur  die "nicht intigrierten" Ausländer)
> Darf man in Deutschland kein Fußball mehr spielen wenn man Muslim ist?  Nicht mal mehr grillen? Nachdem Motto: "Es könnte ja überall eine Bombe  versteckt sein, sogar im Fußball."



Im letzten Satz des ersten Abschnittes ist doch eindeutig erklärt, warum die Organisation im Visier der Behörden ist. Und deshalb muss man den Kopf auch nicht schütteln.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Kannst du dich nicht sachlich äußern? Salafisten ist allerdings ein erfundenes Märchenwort was du nicht mal erklären kannst. Medienhetze hingegen ist bewiesen, wie man sieht. Du bist z.B. das Produkt der Medienhetze. Hättest du meinen ersten Satz aus dem Beitrag gelesen würdest du nicht so stumpf antworten.


 
Das ist meine Meinung und dazu stehe ich auch, ich sehe aber wie du zu anderen Meinungen stehst. Und genau da ist mein Problem, denk mal drüber nach

Aber beib bei deiner Theorie das Muslime die friedlichen sind und alle anderen böse, du bist nicht der erste und sicher auch nicht der letzte der das hier schreiben wird. Sicher ist keine Religion perfekt aber zum Glück geht mir das nichts an, da ich nicht religiös bin

mfg


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Auf meine Frage antwortest du nicht?
> 
> 99% der Türken sind Muslime, also kann man  das praktisch gleichsetzen.


 
Du willst mir also sagen das 99% aller Türken 5 mal am Tag beten? Die Gesetze Allahs befolgen? Komisch wieso werden dann soviele Leute von Türken geschlagen? Du bleibst kein bisschen sachlich und das führt dazu das ich dich nun ignorieren werde. Hetz ruhig weiter mit deinem nicht vorhandenen Wissen über Muslime und dem Islam.  Schönen Tag noch.



> welche nur den Propheten Muhammad (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) schützen wollten.



Was ich damit meine willst du wissen? Bilderverbot im Islam


----------



## Der Maniac (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> 1. ist das kein politischer Müll, wenn es dir nicht passt, kannst du auch gerne weiter ziehen.
> [...]



Hast du das OT davor nicht gesehen?  Und im Zusammenhang mit Hardware ist das politische Müll. Den kann man in anderen Foren (oder eben hier in der Rumpelkammer) ausdiskutieren, das hat hier nichts verloren. Maximal im Bereich Internet & Co, wobei das da auch vollkommen am Thema vorbeigeht.

Zum anderen: Wer äußert sich hier nicht sachlich? Ich habe noch keine Beleidigung gesehen, es werden Standpunkte dargelegt und fertig. Zumal du so langsam rüberkommst als wollest du selbst andere sensibilisieren. Lass den Leuten ihre Meinung, reg dich nicht drüber auf, fertig. Und wenn du's doch machst isses deine Sache


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung und dazu stehe ich auch, ich sehe aber wie du zu anderen Meinungen stehst. Und genau da ist mein Problem, denk mal drüber nach
> 
> Aber beib bei deiner Theorie das Muslime die friedlichen sind und alle anderen böse, du bist nicht der erste und sicher auch nicht der letzte der das hier schreiben wird. Sicher ist keine Religion perfekt aber zum Glück geht mir das nichts an, da ich nicht religiös bin
> 
> mfg


 
Ich aktzeptiere deine Meinung die auf keinen Beweisen beruht. Vorallem besitzt du kein Wissen über Muslime und den Islam, es sind lediglich Vorurteile. Möge Allah dich rechtleiten und noch einen schönen Tag.



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Hast du das OT davor nicht gesehen?  Und im Zusammenhang mit Hardware ist das politische Müll. Den kann man in anderen Foren (oder eben hier in der Rumpelkammer) ausdiskutieren, das hat hier nichts verloren. Maximal im Bereich Internet & Co, wobei das da auch vollkommen am Thema vorbeigeht.
> 
> Zum anderen: Wer äußert sich hier nicht sachlich? Ich habe noch keine Beleidigung gesehen, es werden Standpunkte dargelegt und fertig. Zumal du so langsam rüberkommst als wollest du selbst andere sensibilisieren. Lass den Leuten ihre Meinung, reg dich nicht drüber auf, fertig. Und wenn du's doch machst isses deine Sache


 
Das nennst du sachlich: 





turbosnake schrieb:


> 99% der Türken sind Muslime, also kann man  das praktisch gleichsetzen.



Ja genau, 99% aller Deutschen sind Christen. Vorallem praktizierende Christen.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. März 2013)

Bestätigt xD

Ich kann stundenlang mit solchen Personen diskutieren  Und immer wenn man sagt "es ist mir egal" kommt wieder was vonwegen "das zeugt von unwissen", nein das kommt daher das es mich einfach nicht interessiert


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Was ich damit meine willst du wissen? Bilderverbot im Islam


 Bei den Christen heißt es;Das Bilderverbot
Google spuckt das aus:  https://www.google.de/search?q=gott...jKcaJ4AT46YCwCw&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=678

Also kein Grund gleich auszuflippen, nur weil es Karikaturen gibt.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Bestätigt xD
> 
> Ich kann stundenlang mit solchen Personen diskutieren  Und immer wenn man sagt "es ist mir egal" kommt wieder was vonwegen "das zeugt von unwissen", nein das kommt daher das es mich einfach nicht interessiert


 
Wie gesagt, wenn es dir egal ist, kannst du das hier ignorieren. Hier alles als sachlich darzustellen ist aber ein Trugschluss. Hier nochmal für dich: 

Das nennst du sachlich: 





turbosnake schrieb:


> 99% der Türken sind Muslime, also kann man  das praktisch gleichsetzen.



Ja genau, 99% aller Deutschen sind Christen. Vorallem praktizierende Christen. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei den Christen heißt es;Das Bilderverbot
> Google spuckt das aus:  https://www.google.de/search?q=gott...jKcaJ4AT46YCwCw&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=678
> 
> Also kein Grund gleich auszuflippen, nur weil es Karikaturen gibt.



Ja, komischerweise gibt es soviele Christen die ein Bild von Jesus (Isa alayhi salam) in der Wohnung haben, oder in der Kirche. Wir Muslime sind strikt dagegen und wollen auch dass dies so bleibt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Ich aktzeptiere deine Meinung die auf keinen Beweisen beruht. Vorallem besitzt du kein Wissen über Muslime und den Islam, es sind lediglich Vorurteile. Möge Allah dich rechtleiten und noch einen schönen Tag.


 
Nicht für Ungut aber ich verzichte auf Allah oder einen anderen, ich lebe mein Leben so wie bis jetzt und das wird auch so bleiben. Allein der Letzte Satz sagt mir alles was ich wissen wolle, ich steh nicht auf blinde Gläubiger

mfg und Tschü


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Nicht für Ungut aber ich verzichte auf Allah oder einen anderen, ich lebe mein Leben so wie bis jetzt und das wird auch so bleiben. Allein der Letzte Satz sagt mir alles was ich wissen wolle, ich steh nicht auf blinde Gläubiger
> 
> mfg und Tschü


 
” Wahrlich, denen, die ungläubig sind, ist es gleich, ob du sie warnst oder nicht warnst: sie glauben nicht(mehr).Ein Siegel hat Allah auf ihre Herzen und ihr Gehör gesetzt; und über ihren Augen liegt ein Schleier; ihnen wird eine gewaltige Strafe zuteil sein…”(2:5-6)

In diesem Sinne, schönen Tag noch.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (13. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht welche Medien Du siehst oder liest. Mit eine Hetze gegen *DEN ISLAM*  habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen. Wenn dann geht es in den  Berichterstattungen immer um Menschen, die höchsten den Koran so  auslegen, dass sie andere Menschen unterdrücken oder damit Straftaten  legitimieren können. Mein Rat, lerne solche Berichte objektiv zu lesen  und nicht alles zu verallgemeinern. Niemand hat etwas gegen den Islam,  lediglich gegen Menschen, die damit ihre Taten gegen die Menschen  rechtfertigen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Ja genau, 99% aller Deutschen sind Christen. Vorallem praktizierende Christen.


Laber keinen Bullshit es sind nur 68% Christen (https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/gm.html), bei der Türken sind es 99,8% Moslems (Quelle:https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/tu.html)


> Ja, komischerweise gibt es soviele Christen die ein Bild von Jesus (Isa alayhi salam) in der Wohnung haben, oder in der Kirche. Wir Muslime sind strikt dagegen und wollen auch dass dies so bleibt.


Man kann sich nicht alles aussuchen und im Christentum geht es  um Gott beim Verbot. Nicht Jesus.
Der hängt in jeder Kirche am Kreuz.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welche Medien Du siehst oder liest. Mit eine Hetze gegen *DEN ISLAM*  habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen. Wenn dann geht es in den  Berichterstattungen immer um Menschen, die höchsten den Koran so  auslegen, dass sie andere Menschen unterdrücken oder damit Straftaten  legitimieren können. Mein Rat, lerne solche Berichte objektiv zu lesen  und nicht alles zu verallgemeinern. Niemand hat etwas gegen den Islam,  lediglich gegen Menschen, die damit ihre Taten gegen die Menschen  rechtfertigen.


 
Vorhin gab es sogar auf ProSieben wieder etwas über "Salafisten" oft auch auf ZDF und RTL.

Schau doch bitte das Video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSei-grRqhw Die ersten paar Minuten reichen schon aus.


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

Es geht um SALAFISTEN nicht um  DEN ISLAM.

Oder sind alle Moslems Salafisten?


----------



## derP4computer (13. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es geht um SALAFISTEN nicht um  DEN ISLAM.
> 
> Oder sind alle Moslems Salafisten?


Ja. 
Und das an einem Abend wo wir einen neuen Papa bekommen haben.


> Ganz einfach, alles was im Grundgesetz verlangt wird, muss ein Muslim  schon durch seine Religion einhalten und praktizieren, denn so verlangt  es unser Schöpfer.


Das halte ich für reine Manipulation.


> Deshalb besteht auch nicht die Notwendigkeit einer Befürwortung der Demokratie.


Wir leben aber in einem föderalistischen Staat mit einer Demokratie, da kann ich sogar als Heide wählen gehen.


> Solange ein Muslim seine Religion standhaft und aufrichtig praktiziert, wird er niemals gegen das Grundgesetz verstossen.


Da habe ich aber schon Pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen sehen.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Laber keinen Bullshit es sind nur 68% Christen (https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/gm.html), bei der Türken sind es 99,8% Moslems (Quelle:https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/tu.html)
> 
> Man kann sich nicht alles aussuchen und im Christentum geht es um Gott. Nicht Jesus.
> Der hängt in jeder Kirche am Kreuz.


 
Erstens laber ich keinen ... . Zweitens vertrau du ruhig den Daten der CIA, weil die ja sicher festgestellt haben das ich konvertiert bin. Bin selber aus der Türkei und sage dir, es sind vielleicht auf dem Pass Muslime, aber sie sind sicherlich keine 99,8% praktizierenden Muslime, so wie ich davor auch keiner war. [/QUOTE]
Waren es nicht 99,9% wie du vorhin gemeint hast?  



turbosnake schrieb:


> Man kann sich nicht alles aussuchen und im Christentum geht es um Gott. Nicht Jesus.
> Der hängt in jeder Kirche am Kreuz.



Wie gesagt, du besitzt kein Wissen. Der Christentum dreht sich sehr wohl auch um Jesus (Frieden und Segen auf Ihm) da er das Evangelium entsandte. Und im Islam geht es auch um Gott, aber dennoch ist das Bilder-Verbot im Islam und betrifft somit auch den Propheten Muhammad (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam). Und im Christentum müsste es somit auch Jesus (Frieden und Segen auf Ihm) betreffen, der für einige Christen Gott oder Gottes Sohn ist. Darum sagen auch viele Englisch-Sprechende: Jesus Christ, wenn sie verwundert sind, anstelle von Oh my God!.


----------



## der_knoben (13. März 2013)

BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welche Medien Du siehst oder liest. Mit eine Hetze gegen *DEN ISLAM*  habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen. Wenn dann geht es in den  Berichterstattungen immer um Menschen, die höchsten den Koran so  auslegen, dass sie andere Menschen unterdrücken oder damit Straftaten  legitimieren können. Mein Rat, lerne solche Berichte objektiv zu lesen  und nicht alles zu verallgemeinern. Niemand hat etwas gegen den Islam,  lediglich gegen Menschen, die damit ihre Taten gegen die Menschen  rechtfertigen.


 Dann scheinst du doch relativ schlecht informiert zu sein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL65dcC_UNM
Ist alles keine Islamhetze in der Zeitung?

Wovor habt ihr eigentlich Angst?
Ich würd mir ja eher darum Angst machen, ob mein Kind - sofern man es in eine Kirche schickt - auch heile wieder rauskommt.
Der Koran scheint von den meisten Leuten, die meinen Muslime zu sein, wahrscheinlich nicht mal komplett gelesen worden zu sein, genauso wie die wenigsten die Bibel gelesen haben, und trotzdem meinen christlich zu sein.
Aussage über Tod und Mord wird man in beiden Büchern finden.
Der Film "Religulous" zeigt es etwas quer durch die Religionen, wobei der Islam auch in diesem Film zu gewalttätig rüberkommt.

Bei Türken heißen ja Familiendramen auch Ehrenmord.


----------



## stoepsel (13. März 2013)

Wieso gehen solche Diskussionen nur immer in die Hose !?!

Nicht gut, über Glauben zu sprechen- Ihn zu leben  ist der wahre Weg ! 

Ich glaube , dass Jedem seines gegönnt sein sollte. Meinungen sind einfach zu subjektiv und nicht hilfreich, was Religionen angegeht. 

Ohne Götter wäre das Universum wahrscheinlich ziemlich langweilig...


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2013)

Von mir aus soll auch jeder machen und denken was er will.

Aber  andere Menschen soll man in Ruhe lassen. Denn auch diese sollen machen  und glauben können was sie wollen. (Das geht von Gewalt bis zu "Auf die  Nerven gehen")



Ansonsten seh ich hier schon wieder einen Streit  im Anflug, aus dem ich mich eigentlich raushalten will. Aber eines muss  ich jetzt noch Zitieren:




enhra schrieb:


> Ich aktzeptiere deine Meinung die auf keinen Beweisen beruht. [...]


Man benötigt *seine persönliche Meinung* nicht mit Beweisen zu belegen. Denn jeder soll doch denken, was er will, warum und wieso ist egal.
Kannst du deine Meinung den "Beweisen"? Wie will man beweisen, dass die eigene Meinung richtig ist, wobei eigentlich gleich mit ausgesagt wird, dass alle anderen, davon abweichenden Meinungen falsch sind.



Das im Startpost verlinkte fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Ob das jetzt schon Hetze ist oder nicht, da kann man sich streiten, auf katolischen Pristern wird viel mehr rumgehackt. Spielen deswegen jetzt gleich alle Katoliken beleidigte Leberwurst?
(Im übrigen finde* ich persönlich*, dass wegen ein paar Allah Karrikaturen ganz schön übertrieben wird. Wie war das mit das Leben des Brian? Und z.B. damit? Aber naja, jeder soll denken und tun was er will, von dem her darf man da gerne protestieren und beschweren und sich aufregen. Bei Morddrohungen hörts dann aber auf.)
(Bevor jetzt der nächste mit "alle über einen Kamm scheren" kommt, ich weiß, dass die Meisten Muslime friedlich und freundlich sind und nur ihn Ruhe ihren Glauben leben wollen. Dürfen sie auch tun, diese waren hier nicht gemeint.)


Dass soviele die paar wenigen Extremisten mit den restlichen Muslimen über einen Kamm scheren, könnte auch daran liegen, dass die Extremisten bei Geiselnahmen und Anschlägen häufig (immer) behaupten dies im Namen Gottes zu tun. Und mit sowas ist man häufiger im Fernsehen, als wenn man nur friedlich in die Moschee geht.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Dann scheinst du doch relativ schlecht informiert zu sein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL65dcC_UNM
> Ist alles keine Islamhetze in der Zeitung?
> 
> Wovor habt ihr eigentlich Angst?
> ...


 
Ich weiß du glaubst vielleicht nicht daran dass du jemals Muslim wirst, aber möge Allah subhanahu wa ta'ala dich und deine Familie/Verwandten rechtleiten und vor dem Höllenfeuer schützen. Möge Allah alle ehrlichen Menschen rechtleiten. Aaameen.

"Und Allah leitet, wen er will, auf einen geraden Weg."
(Qur'an 2: 213)


----------



## der_yappi (13. März 2013)

Religion = Glaube
Glaube =/= Wissen
=> Lieber weiß ich das ich nichts weiß als das ich glaube etwas zu wissen 

@enrha
Könntest du bitte deine Bekehrungsversuche unterlassen?
(Mir ist es egal ob Moslem / Jude / Christ / Buddhist / Sektierer / etc pipapo - Bekehrungsversuche gehen mir im allg. auf den Geist. egal von wem / durch welche Religion)


----------



## beren2707 (13. März 2013)

Nichts für Ungut, aber ich finde die ganze Diskussion von Grund auf unsachlich, denn Salafismus sollte nicht unter dem Schutzmantel des Islam bagatellisiert werden, das sollte man strenger trennen. Wenn man sich deine Forumlierungen durchließt, bekommt man den Eindruck, dass du ein glühender Verfechter zu sein scheinst und uns Unwissenden ja nur die Augen öffnen möchtest, was ja durchaus ein hehres Ziel sein mag.

Allerdings sollte man doch selbst auch ein kleines bisschen objektiv an die Sache herangehen und Tatsachen wie den Salafismus nicht als Ammenmärchen abtun; deiner "Meinung" widersprechende Posts werden mit einem netten Verslein und fast schon Bedauern (denn den Verfassern wird ja eine gewaltige Strafe zuteil werden ) bedacht. 
Zudem finde ich besonders bedenklich, dass es bei der intensiven Jugendarbeit der Gruppen nicht ansatzweise klingelt. In der Form könnte man auch leicht die beteiligten Gruppen und ihre "Hintergedanken" mit gewissen rechten Gruppen vergleichen, mit dem Unterschied, dass die einen religiös motiviert sind, die anderen rassisch-national. Welch wichtige Rolle die Nachwuchsförderung und -prägung künftiger "regimetreuer"/"rechtgläubiger" in beider Augen hat, muss ich wohl kaum weiter erläutern.

Extremismus in jeder Form muss bekämpft werden; was passiert, wenn man Feinde der Freiheit und Demokratie zu lange gewähren lässt, musste man in diesem Land schon einmal bitter erfahren. Glaube mir, in kaum einem anderen Land würde derart kontrovers darüber diskutiert werden, wie weit der Staat in diesem Fall vorgehen darf, natürlich aus gleichem Grunde.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

> Man benötigt *seine persönliche Meinung* nicht mit Beweisen zu belegen. Denn jeder soll doch denken, was er will, warum und wieso ist egal.
> Kannst du deine Meinung den "Beweisen"? Wie will man beweisen, dass die eigene Meinung richtig ist, wobei eigentlich gleich mit ausgesagt wird, dass alle anderen, davon abweichenden Meinungen falsch sind.
> 
> Das im Startpost verlinkte fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Ob das jetzt schon Hetze ist oder nicht, da kann man sich streiten, auf katolischen Pristern wird viel mehr rumgehackt. Spielen deswegen jetzt gleich alle Katoliken beleidigte Leberwurst?
> (Im übrigen finde* ich persönlich*, dass wegen ein paar Allah Karrikaturen ganz schön übertrieben wird. Wie war das mit das Leben des Brian? Und z.B. damit? Aber naja, jeder soll denken und tun was er will, von dem her darf man da gerne protestieren und beschweren und sich aufregen. Bei Morddrohungen hörts dann aber auf.)


 
1. Stimmt, das war viel mehr auf seine Behauptungen und Vorurteile bezogen. Nicht auf die eigene Meinung, entschuldige.. Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.

2. Das Wort an sich, Salafisten ist schon Hetze genug. Es ist unglaublich wie schnell das Wort die Runde gemacht hat. Wie gesagt die eigentliche Erklärung dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSei-grRqhw

3. Es waren Karikaturen vom Gesandten Allahs, dem Propheten Muhammad (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam). Hast dich leider nicht richtig informiert bzw. nicht richtig gelesen.



der_yappi schrieb:


> @enrha
> Könntest du bitte deine Bekehrungsversuche unterlassen?



Die da wären?


----------



## der_knoben (13. März 2013)

Ich glaube an keinen Gott und das werde ich auch in den nächsten 60 Jahren nicht tun.
Manche Muslime meinen auch, dass Mohammed den Koran selbst geschrieben hat. Zu der Zeit konnte nahezu kein einfacher Mensch schreiben.
Warum müssen eigentlich immer einzelne Menschen in den Glaubensbüchern die Nachricht von Gott holen, wenn doch alle mit Gott sprechen können und Gott alle leitet. Dann kann Gott es doch allen erzählen, wen er auserwählt hat. Dazu muss sich doch nicht einer hinstellen und meinen, dass es so war.


----------



## der_yappi (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Ich weiß du glaubst vielleicht nicht daran dass du jemals Muslim wirst, aber möge Allah subhanahu wa ta'ala dich und deine Familie/Verwandten rechtleiten und vor dem Höllenfeuer schützen. Möge Allah alle ehrlichen Menschen rechtleiten. Aaameen.
> 
> "Und Allah leitet, wen er will, auf einen geraden Weg."
> (Qur'an 2: 213)


 
Das zählt für mich in die Kategorie "Bekehrungsversuch"


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das zählt für mich in die Kategorie "Bekehrungsversuch"


 
Wenn ich dir nun einen schönen Tag wünsche, zählt das auch als Bekehrungsversuch? Ich drücke lediglich aus, was ich mir für ihn wünsche. Ist wünschen verboten?...




beren2707 schrieb:


> Nichts für Ungut, aber ich finde die ganze Diskussion von Grund auf unsachlich, denn Salafismus sollte nicht unter dem Schutzmantel des Islam bagatellisiert werden, das sollte man strenger trennen. Wenn man sich deine Forumlierungen durchließt, bekommt man den Eindruck, dass du ein glühender Verfechter zu sein scheinst und uns Unwissenden ja nur die Augen öffnen möchtest, was ja durchaus ein hehres Ziel sein mag.


 
Und auch für dich nochmal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSei-grRqhw 
Die ersten Minuten zuschauen genügt eig. schon.


----------



## beren2707 (13. März 2013)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Wünschen im Sinne eines anderen und der eigenen Überhöhung und indirekten Geringschätzung anderer, weil sie ja nicht dem "rechten Pfad" folgen. Aber das meintest du natürlich gar nicht so, richtig?


----------



## Combi (13. März 2013)

kannst du mir mal erklären,was so ein wayne-thema in einem hardwareforum zu suchen hat??!
so ne politische disskusion is sowas von total fehl am platze.
und kritik vertragen,scheint auch nicht zu deinen stärken zu zählen...

haste nicht irgendwas zu hardware zu sagen?wird deine graka nich zu heiss?!


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Wünschen im Sinne eines anderen und der eigenen Überhöhung und indirekten Geringschätzung anderer, weil sie ja nicht dem "rechten Pfad" folgen. Aber das meintest du natürlich gar nicht so, richtig?


 
Nett, wie du meine Antwort zu deiner Frage ignorierst. Schönen Tag noch. 



Combi schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal erklären,was so ein wayne-thema in einem hardwareforum zu suchen hat??!
> so ne politische disskusion is sowas von total fehl am platze.
> und kritik vertragen,scheint auch nicht zu deinen stärken zu zählen...
> 
> haste nicht irgendwas zu hardware zu sagen?wird deine graka nich zu heiss?!


 
Aber wenn über einen neuen Papst diskutiert wird, ist das ok? Melde diesen Beitrag mal, du hast hier absolut nichts verloren.


----------



## sfc (13. März 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum enhra sich hier beschwert. Er soll einfach mal in den kürzlich seinetwegen geschlossenen Thread zum Thema Homoehe schauen und sich dann noch mal überlegen, warum Moslems einen schlechten Ruf haben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/264029-diskussion-um-homo-ehe.html


----------



## derP4computer (13. März 2013)

> Wenn ich dir nun einen schönen Tag wünsche, zählt das auch als  Bekehrungsversuch? Ich drücke lediglich aus, was ich mir für ihn  wünsche. Ist wünschen verboten?...


Dann sag es doch einfach: Dir einen schönen Tag.


> Aber wenn über einen neuen Papst diskutiert wird, ist das ok?


Ja, denn "Unser" ist ja in Rente gegangen.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

sfc schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, warum enhra sich hier beschwert. Er soll einfach mal in den kürzlich seinetwegen geschlossenen Thread zum Thema Homoehe schauen und sich dann noch mal überlegen, warum Moslems einen schlechten Ruf haben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/264029-diskussion-um-homo-ehe.html


 
Das bedeutet also ich bin ein potentieller Terrorist, weil ich "verantwortlich" bin für die Schließung des Threads? Beschwer dich beim Moderator. Es geht hier nicht um die Homo-Ehe. Muslime haben evtl. einen schlechten Ruf bei geblendeten Meschen, geblendet von den Medien, genau deswegen spreche ich das Thema "Medienhetze" an.



derP4computer schrieb:


> Dann sag es doch einfach: Dir einen schönen Tag.



Tu ich doch.  Möge Allah dich rechtleiten und dazu wünsche ich dir außerdem noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## beren2707 (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Nett, wie du meine Antwort zu deiner Frage ignorierst. Schönen Tag noch.


 Wie freundlich du doch immer bist. Dann bin ich auch mal freundlich:
Ich benötige keine Filmchen wie dieses, um mich über die Lage zu  informieren. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal um objektives und  zitierfähiges Material bemühen, Stichwort: Multiperspektivität. Aber richtiges Diskutieren ist ja offensichtlich eh nie dein Ziel gewesen.
P.S. Dann informiere dich doch mal in anderweitigen Quellen. Wenn du des Lesens mächtig sein solltest, bemühe doch mal ein paar Schriften, z.B. diese. So als kleiner Einstieg.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> ... Jesus (Frieden und Segen auf Ihm) ..., der für einige Christen Gott oder Gottes Sohn ist.



Ähm... eigentlich für alle Christen, das ist der Running Gag beim Christentum. Wobei er nicht Gott ist (da kann es nur den Einen geben), sondern bestenfalls einen Aspekt der Dreieinigkeit aus Gottvater, Sohn und Heiligem Geist darstellt. Das ist allerdings eine Einheit und nicht drei Götter.
Allerdings unterstützen nicht alle christlichen Gruppen dieses Konzept, aber die meisten.
Ist alles ein bisschen kompliziert.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wie freundlich du doch mimer bist. Dann bin ich auch mal freundlich:
> Ich benötige keine Filmchen wie dieses, um mich über die Lage zu  informieren. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal um objektives und  zitierfähiges Material bemühen, Stichwort: Multiperspektivität. Aber richtiges Diskutieren ist ja offensichtlich eh nie dein Ziel gewesen.


 
Mit Lügnern oder Leugnern rede ich nicht. Du hast gemeint 





> Nichts für Ungut, aber ich finde die ganze Diskussion von Grund auf unsachlich, denn Salafismus sollte nicht unter dem Schutzmantel des Islam bagatellisiert werden


Und du hast das Video einfach geleugnet und bist direkt mit einer anderen Frage beschäftigt gewesen um es wie gesagt schon zu leugnen.

Diese "Salafisten" sind die Muslime die den Islam praktizieren. Wie kannst du also sagen man kann den Salafismus nicht unter dem Schutzmantel des Islams "bagatellisieren". Aber ein Muslim der Alkohol trinkt ist für dich sicherlich ein "normaler" Muslim weil er nicht radikal ist, stimmt's.  Wenn er sagt dass er kein Schweinefleisch ist, ist er ein Salafist und Terrorist? Ein Muslim sucht das wohlgefallen Allahs, nicht der Kufar.


----------



## derP4computer (13. März 2013)

> An die Leute die interesse an einem Qur'an haben, können sich den hier kostenlos bestellen: www.hausdesqurans.de und werden ihn hoffentlich lesen. Aameen.


Kann ich den auch in meinen Pelletofen legen?


> Tu ich doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf der Arbeit habe ich jeden Tag ehrliche Muselmane um mich, keiner redet so verquert wie du.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ähm... eigentlich für alle Christen, das ist der Running Gag beim Christentum. Wobei er nicht Gott ist (da kann es nur den Einen geben), sondern bestenfalls einen Aspekt der Dreieinigkeit aus Gottvater, Sohn und Heiligem Geist darstellt. Das ist allerdings eine Einheit und nicht drei Götter.
> Allerdings unterstützen nicht alle christlichen Gruppen dieses Konzept, aber die meisten.
> Ist alles ein bisschen kompliziert.


 
Genau, die Trinität. Im 48. Vers der 4. Sura heißt es diesbezüglich: „Wahrlich, Allah wird es nicht vergeben, dass Ihm Götter zur Seite gestellt werden; doch Er vergibt das, was geringer ist als dies, wem Er will. Und wer Allah Götter zur Seite stellt, der hat wahrhaftig eine gewaltige Sünde begangen.“. Jesus (Isa) Frieden und Segen auf Ihm hat selbst gesagt das sie nicht ihn anbeten sollen, sondern den einzigen Allmächtigen Gott.


----------



## Gast20190124 (13. März 2013)

Wenn man von 1,5 Milliarden Muslimen weilweit ausgeht, würde ich gerne einmal wissen wieviel davon nach den Werten leben, die du genannt hast. Ich denke dann wirds eine Minderheitenreligion


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2013)

So eines noch was ich loswerden muß, ich habe selber einen Muslimischen Kollegen der andere Menschen so akzeptiert wie sie sind (die eigene Meinung oder Religion). Bei dir geht das schon eher Richtung Fanatismus, oder bist du nur so naiv?
Du versuchst anderen deine Religion aufzudrängen (Bekehren), bist du nur deswegen bei PCGH oder gabs auch einen anderen Grund?

Und da wundern sich einige noch warum sie in der Westlichen Welt nicht willkommen sind

mfg


----------



## derP4computer (13. März 2013)

> Wenn man von 1,5 Milliarden Muslimen weilweit ausgeht, .............


Wenn die mal wüssten, das ihre Religion aus dem Judentum entstanden ist, dann würden sie .............  ach das verdrängen sie.

Edit: Dieses ständige on/off gehen ist ja voll Amen.


----------



## beren2707 (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Mit Lügnern oder Leugnern rede ich nicht.


Wow, das wirft ein deutliches Licht auf deine Einstellung. Kennst du dieses nette Büchlein, auch bekannt als GG? Das steht was drin wie Meinungsfreiheit und Religionsfreiheit und so Zeug. Aber das interessiert dich offensichtlich nicht, du weißt ja, was richtig und was falsch ist. Langsam befürchte ich, dass dieser Thread schon fast propagandistische Hintergründe hat.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Wenn man von 1,5 Milliarden Muslimen weilweit ausgeht, würde ich gerne einmal wissen wieviel davon nach den Werten leben, die du genannt hast. Ich denke dann wirds eine Minderheitenreligion


 
Das fragen sich viele aufrichtige Muslime.  Darum wird auch viel Da'wa betrieben und aufgeklärt. Allerdings kannst du nicht nur von dem Islam ausgehen, denn wie viele praktizierende Christen gibt es denn?



derP4computer schrieb:


> Wenn die mal wüssten, das ihre Religion aus dem Judentum entstanden ist, dann würden sie .............  ach das verdrängen sie.


 
Liest du überhaupt? 



enhra schrieb:


> Ich kann dir zum Teil zustimmen, das Judentum, das Christentum und der Islam sind im Grunde genommen, die einzige Religion des einzigen allmächtigen Gottes. Es ist die Religion Abrahams und deshalbt nennt man sie auch Abrahimitische Religionen.
> 
> Prügeln sollte sich kein Gottergebener, sofern er nicht angegriffen wird und sich wehrt. Aber wenn du mehr Wissen hättest und auch wissen würdest was der Unterschied zwischen den Religionen ist, dann würdest du es auch besser verstehen, deswegen kann ich dir da nicht zustimmen.


 
Moses (Musa), Jesus (Isa), Isaak, Abraham, Adam, Josef (Yusuf), Salomon (Suleiman), David (Dawud) und viele weitere sind alles Propheten die auch im Islam genannt (im Qur'an) und geehrt werden. Schweigen ist Gold, oder wie war das?


----------



## derP4computer (13. März 2013)

> Moses (Musa), Jesus (Isa), Isaak, Abraham, Adam, Josef (Yusuf), Salomon  (Suleiman), David (Dawud) und viele weitere sind alles Propheten die  auch im Islam genannt (im Qur'an) und geehrt werden. Schweigen ist Gold,  oder wie war das?


Du verstehst ja garnichts, das Judentum gibt es schon wie lange? Den Islam ~ 800 Jahre, ........ sagen wir mal (ewige) 1000 Jahre und weiter?
Amen


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2013)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Du verstehst ja garnichts, das Judentum gibt es schon wie lange? Den Islam ~ 800 Jahre, ........ sagen wir mal (ewige) 1000 Jahre und weiter?


 
Er versteht schon, aber nur das was er auch will und alles andere ist eh falsch

mfg


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Genau, die Trinität. Im 48. Vers der 4. Sura heißt es diesbezüglich: „Wahrlich, Allah wird es nicht vergeben, dass Ihm Götter zur Seite gestellt werden; doch Er vergibt das, was geringer ist als dies, wem Er will. Und wer Allah Götter zur Seite stellt, der hat wahrhaftig eine gewaltige Sünde begangen.“. Jesus (Isa) Frieden und Segen auf Ihm hat selbst gesagt das sie nicht ihn anbeten sollen, sondern den einzigen Allmächtigen Gott.


 
Ja, steht ja schon im Alten Testament so, das Gott da keinen Spaß versteht (wobei das Interessante an der Sache ist: Zumindest mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass irgendwo steht, es würden keine anderen Götter existieren), aber schließlich gehört das AT zu den gemeinsamen Wurzeln von drei großen Religionen - wobei im Islam die Gewichtung der Abstammungslinien seit Stammvater Abraham anders als beim Rest ist.



derP4computer schrieb:


> Du verstehst ja garnichts, das Judentum gibt es schon wie lange? Den Islam ~ 800 Jahre, ........ sagen wir mal (ewige) 1000 Jahre und weiter?


 
Du beliebst wohl zu scherzen - beim Islam kannst du auf die 1000 Jahre noch ein paar Jahrhunderte drauflegen.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Du verstehst ja garnichts, das Judentum gibt es schon wie lange? Den Islam ~ 800 Jahre, ........ sagen wir mal (ewige) 1000 Jahre und weiter?


 
Du hast absolut kein grundlegendes Wissen, warum versuchst du dann zu diskutieren.
Erst kam das Judentum mit Moses (Frieden und Segen auf Ihm). Als die Botschaft verfälscht wurde kam Jesus (Frieden und Segen auf Ihm) mit dem Evangelium. Als die Bibel verfälscht wurde kam Muhammad (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) mit dem Qur'an. Lass es einfach sein, glaub mir, wenn ich nichts von Hardware verstehe halte ich auch meine Finger still.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ja, steht ja schon im Alten Testament so, das Gott da keinen Spaß versteht (wobei das Interessante an der Sache ist: Zumindest mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass irgendwo steht, es würden keine anderen Götter existieren), aber schließlich gehört das AT zu den gemeinsamen Wurzeln von drei großen Religionen - wobei im Islam die Gewichtung der Abstammungslinien seit Stammvater Abraham anders als beim Rest ist.


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe: Du meinst es wird nirgends gesagt das es keine andere Gottheit gibt außer Gott (Allah)? Im Qur'an oder in allen heiligen Schriften?

„Wahrlich, Allah wird es nicht vergeben, dass Ihm Götter zur Seite gestellt werden; doch vergibt Er das, was geringer ist als dies, wem Er will. Und wer Allah Götter zur Seite stellt, der hat wahrhaftig eine gewaltige Sünde ersonnen.“ (4:48)


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. März 2013)

Oje oje...kein wunder das an manchen stellen Gehetzt wird!So wie es in eurem Land zu geht kein Wunder,halbe Städte und Viertel in Muslimischer Hand.Ich wohne zum glück in Österreich wo das ganze nicht so schlimm ist aber es geht glaub ich weniger um Religiöse Probleme sondern um Zwischenmenschliche!Ich selber habe einfach ne Gesunde Einstellung zu meinem Heimatland und zu deren Traditionen und wenn zu viele fremde Kulturen sich breit machen ist das nicht mehr gut!Die ganzen Türken z.B. kamen in den 70-80ger Jahren meist als Gastarbeiter in unsere Länder,was auch gut so war aber wie gesagt nimmt das ganze überhand an bzw ist es eh schon zu spät um irgendetwas dagegen unternehmen zu können.
Ein guter Freund von mir ist Schwarz und denkt genau gleich über die Muslime und ist nicht begeistert davon wie`s so in unseren Ländern ausschaut!
Aber Jaaaa die Muslime wollen immer schön Toleriert werden,wie schaut`s den umgekehrt in deren Ländern aus 
Die Mentalität alleine ist schon Grundverschieden und darum wird es immer wieder Reibereien geben
Alle Religionen sind meiner Meinung nach sowieso totaler SCHWACHSINN und die Leute die das auch noch verstärkt ausleben haben auch einen an der Klatsche!
Schaut euch "The Live of Brian" an dann kennt ihr z.B. die wahre Jesus Story


----------



## batmaan (13. März 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wow, das wirft ein deutliches Licht auf deine Einstellung. Kennst du dieses nette Büchlein, auch bekannt als GG? Das steht was drin wie Meinungsfreiheit und Religionsfreiheit und so Zeug. Aber das interessiert dich offensichtlich nicht, du weißt ja, was richtig und was falsch ist. Langsam befürchte ich, dass dieser Thread schon fast propagandistische Hintergründe hat.



das ist doch schon laange erkennbar, worum es geht..ja, man sollte nicht über einen kamm scheren , es gibt auch sehr nette muslime, aber die Jugendlichen fallen doch auf..aber hier geht es nur um Propaganda.


----------



## Research (13. März 2013)

Aufrichtige Gläubige ein Gott, ein Glaube, ein Reich?

Danke Schluss. Mit Gläubigen, besonders denen die sich dem Islam zuteilen, kann man schwerlich diskutieren. Erfahrene Islam-Wissenschaftler, solche die zu selten befragt werden sind einige der Wenigen die über den Tellerrand schauen.

Warum fragt man sich sind Islam-What-Ever so unbeliebt?
Guck mal wann der letzte Anschlag her ist und zeig mir eine andere Glaubesbekennung die das macht.
Guck dir die Weltanschauung dieser an. Besonders in DE. Ein türkischer Botschafter meinte vor Jahren das sie die hier lebenden Türken nicht wieder haben wollten. Es seinen die religiösesten und rückständigsten die vor einer Modernisierung geflohen wären. (Stimmt so nicht ganz, die Ersten waren hoch Qualifiziert.)
Türken in der Türkei schämen sich für Ihre Mitbürger hier. Und diese teilen sich dem Islam zu. Nah, fällt der Groschen?

Und ja, meine Erfahrung mit Türken und Islam hatte ich schon. Selten positiv.
Einzig der Vater eines der Missratenen Beispiele war OK. Leider ist er in der Erziehung gnadenlos gescheitert.
Beeindruckt haben mich hingegen die Islam-Gelehrten, die ohne Hektik und Emotion an das Thema rangehen.

Edit: Ausnahmen waren einige Scheichs deren Botschafter und Gesandte samt Gefolge die wir zu Gästen hatten.
Die Frauen die an deren Seiten waren hatten zwar Kopftücher, aber Schminke und Stöckelschuhe. Ein Bild.
Die haben geguckt (war im Sommer) als die einige unserer Mitarbeiterinnen in kurzen Klamotten gesehen haben. Später erfuhr ich dann auch warum...

Und nein, die Christen sind auch nicht besser. Siehe Ministranten.
Siehe Abweisungen Vergewaltigter Frauen wegen der Pille danach. Der Verein gehört genauso verboten, handelt er doch offensichtlich gegen Gesetz und Menschenrechte.

Und zum Grillen und Fußball: Das gleiche machen auch gewisse braune Elemente hier. Nennt sich Jugendarbeit. Dem Staat fehlt dafür das Geld.


So, ausgekotzt.  
Jetzt fühle ich mich besser.

Wer ist für closed?


----------



## derP4computer (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Du hast absolut kein grundlegendes Wissen, warum versuchst du dann zu diskutieren.
> Erst kam das Judentum mit Moses (Frieden und Segen auf Ihm). Als die Botschaft verfälscht wurde kam Jesus (Frieden und Segen auf Ihm) mit dem Evangelium. Als die Bibel verfälscht wurde kam Muhammad (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) mit dem Qur'an. Lass es einfach sein, glaub mir, wenn ich nichts von Hardware verstehe halte ich auch meine Finger still.


 Darum habe ich diese "Fu ruft Uta Fiebel" jetzt zwei mal bestellt.
Lege sie in meinen Pelletofen und mache mir und meiner ungläubigen Frau ein warmes Zimmer und danke dir im Namen von Paulus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2013)

*@enhra:*

Als Threadersteller bitte ich dich hiermit, klarzustellen, was eigentlich Thema des Threads sein soll und dich dann auch daran zu halten.
Derzeit sehe ich hier einen Titel, der den Umgang der Medien mit Muslimen thematisiert, einen Startpost, der sich mit dem Salafismus befasst, eine Reihe von Posts, die die Herrlichkeit des Islam bzw. einzelner Koranabschnitte feiert und wenn mal irgend jemand auf diese grundverschiedenen Inhalte im Detail eingehen möchte, dann gibt es selten direkte Antworten, aber unangenehm oft wird demjenigen jegliche Diskussionskompetenz abgesprochen bzw. die Diskussion verweigert.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nicht darüber urteilen, in wie vielen Fällen dies gerechtfertigt ist, aber um es nochmal klar und deutlich zu sagen:

Dies ist ein Diskussionsforum. Der Zweck von Threads ist die Diskussion, d.h. Dialog und Argumentation, über einzelne Themen, die für jeden Thread festgelegt und im Startpost definiert werden.

Threads, die in provzierendes Durcheinander ausarten, werden geschlossen - und zu diesem hier liegen trotz seines geringen Alters bereits über ein halbes Dutzend beschwerden vor.


*@alle anderen:*
Bis das Thema dieses Threads präzisiert wurde, bitte ich darum, sich mit dem Posten zurückzuhalten. Und danach bitte ich darum, sich an das Thema zu halten. Alle Aspekte einer Weltreligion (oder gar von Glauben im allgemeinen) passen nicht in einen Thread und gerade Islam-bezogene Themen haben sich hier als überaus brenzlig erwiesen.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Schaut euch "The Live of Brian" an dann kennt ihr z.B. die wahre Jesus Story


 
Ja, denn der Filmemacher war ja zur damaligen Zeit anwesend..

@Research und batmaan

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe. Ein Muslim darf keinem anderen Menschen schaden hinzufügen, es seidenn er wehrt sich.

Nehmen wir an du fährst betrunken mit einem BMW gegen eine Mauer, bist nun du oder das Auto (BMW) schuld? Was manche Menschen unter dem Namen Islam machen ist kein Beweis für die Falschheit der Botschaft. Die Anschläge können auch inszeniert sein um gegen den Islam zu hetzen, so wie ihr beide das gerade tut.


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

Seiten die Flash brauchen halte ich für nicht seriös


----------



## taks (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn so verlangt es unser Schöpfer.



Also gehst du davon aus, dass Gott die Welt erschaffen hat?




			
				enhra schrieb:
			
		

> ” Wahrlich, denen, die ungläubig sind, ist es gleich, ob du sie warnst oder nicht warnst: sie glauben nicht(mehr).Ein Siegel hat Allah auf ihre Herzen und ihr Gehör gesetzt; und über ihren Augen liegt ein Schleier; ihnen wird eine gewaltige Strafe zuteil sein…”(2:5-6)
> 
> In diesem Sinne, schönen Tag noch.



 Also wird jedem Nichtgläubigen eine gewaltige Strafe wiederfahren? Zeugt meiner Meinung nach doch etwas von Ignoranz und Diskriminierung.




			
				enhra schrieb:
			
		

> Vorhin gab es sogar auf ProSieben wieder etwas über "Salafisten" oft auch auf ZDF und RTL.
> 
> Schau doch bitte das Video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSei-grRqhw Die ersten paar Minuten reichen schon aus.



Ich verstehe nicht was du gegen die Bezeichnung Salafisten hast. Du sagst es gibt den Begriff garnicht, aber du fühlst dich angegriffen wenn man jemanden als Salafisten bezeichnet?
Wenn man irgend eine muslimische Gruppe als Salafisten bezeichnet (was nach meiner Auffassung sehr konservative Muslime bedeutet) dann kann das dir doch egal sein.
Auch angenommen du wärst ein sehr konservativer Muslim, es sagt ja niemand das du ein Salafist bist.




			
				enhra schrieb:
			
		

> Wie seht ihr das? Schenkt ihr den Medien euren glauben? Oder meint ihr die Medien sind da um zu manipulieren und Spannung aufzubauen in der Gesellschaft?



Ich habe bis jetzt in den Medien keine Anzeichen für eine Hetze gegen den Islam feststellen können. 
Dem in deinem Start-Post verlinkten Beitrag der FAZ entnehme ich, dass die aufgelösten Salafistenvereine verfassungsfeindliche Gedankengüter verbreitet haben, also gleich einzustufen sind wie jede rechtsextreme Vereinigung.
Tut mir Leid für dich, aber ich glaube eher dass du deine eigene Verschwörungstheorie entwickelst.


----------



## Research (13. März 2013)

Verschwörungen?

Hier. Leider weiß ich da nie ob das nicht doch echt ist.

Naja, wahrscheinlich sogar schlimmer.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Also gehst du davon aus, dass Gott die Welt erschaffen hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. Ja, ganz klar.

2. Das steht im Qur'an, wenn es dir nicht passt ist das dein Problem nicht meins. Die Botschaft kann man nicht verändern.

3. Im Video wird doch ganz genau erklärt wieso wir nicht Salafisten genannt werden wollen. Weil Allah uns den Namen Muslime gab. Ganz einfach

4.  Und zu deiner Aussage am Ende bezüglich der "nicht vorhandenen" Hetze: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-medienhetze-gegen-muslime-4.html#post5083222


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *@enhra:*
> 
> Als Threadersteller bitte ich dich hiermit, klarzustellen, was eigentlich Thema des Threads sein soll und dich dann auch daran zu halten.



Als Moderator hast du dich auch sachlich zu verhalten oder?: "die die Herrlichkeit des Islam bzw. einzelner Koranabschnitte feiert und wenn mal irgend jemand auf diese grundverschiedenen Inhalte im Detail eingehen möchte, dann gibt es selten direkte Antworten, aber unangenehm oft wird demjenigen jegliche Diskussionskompetenz abgesprochen bzw. die Diskussion verweigert."

Genau wegen sowas, kann man nicht bei einem Thema bleiben. Weil ständig einer von der Seite kommt und meint 99,9% sind Muslime und sie schlagen Leute krankenhausreif... Bringe mir bitte Beispiele wo ich nicht detailliert drauf eingehe, ausgenommen diese lächerlichen Vorurteile, wo jemand einfach nur versucht zu provozieren oder zu hetzen. 

Es geht wie gesagt um die Medienhetze und die Manipulation durch die Medien an sich. Nur bezieht sich das hier eher auf den Islam und dazu habe ich auch einiges klarstellen wollen, aber manche lesen erst garnicht und posten dann einfach sowas hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-medienhetze-gegen-muslime-6.html#post5083342
Gezielte Provokation, worauf ich aber nicht eingegangen bin. Erst "Salafisten" dann Muselmane. Wie bezeichnet er seine Mitarbeiter bzw. Arbeitskollegen. Und dann wird gesagt manche Prediger bezeichnen andere Religionen als minderwertig. Viel mehr kommt das von so Leuten wie ihm, die sogar ihre Mitarbeiter als minderwertige Muselmane abstempeln. 

*Du kannst das Thema nun gerne schließen, da ich nicht 24/7 hier anwesend sein kann, da es immer wieder Leute geben wird die Unwahrheiten erzählen oder etwas von sich geben worüber sie nicht wirklich aufgeklärt wurden.*

Ich wünsche allen noch eine Gute Nacht und ich hoffe das wir uns im weiteren Verlauf trotz der verschiedenen Ansichten im Hardware-Bereich nicht angehen sondern aktzeptieren.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2013)

Du lebst wirklich in deiner kleinen Scheinwelt, schon traurig sowas

mfg


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXfsIzTUa0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es steckt in jeder Sicht ein Funken wahrheit drinnen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Als Moderator hast du dich auch sachlich zu verhalten oder?: "die die Herrlichkeit des Islam bzw. einzelner Koranabschnitte feiert und wenn mal irgend jemand auf diese grundverschiedenen Inhalte im Detail eingehen möchte, dann gibt es selten direkte Antworten, aber unangenehm oft wird demjenigen jegliche Diskussionskompetenz abgesprochen bzw. die Diskussion verweigert."
> 
> Genau wegen sowas, kann man nicht bei einem Thema bleiben. Weil ständig einer von der Seite kommt und meint 99,9% sind Muslime und sie schlagen Leute krankenhausreif... Bringe mir bitte Beispiele wo ich nicht detailliert drauf eingehe, ausgenommen diese lächerlichen Vorurteile, wo jemand einfach nur versucht zu provozieren oder zu hetzen.



Wie gesagt: Ich will nicht darüber urteilen, in weit Posts Reaktionen erforderten und in wie weit Reaktionen in Umfang und Ausrichtung angemessen waren. Aber auf alle Fälle finden sich in diesem Thread mitterweile ein gutes Dutzend Themenansätze und eine sinnvolle Diskussion ist in diesem Wirr-Warr nicht möglich.


Thread auf Wunsch der Erstellers geschlossen.


----------

